# Doesn't Anyone Fish Any More?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen a perplexing situation going on here for several months.
There are less and less of our members posting their fishing trips.

I'm quite sure this is happening because people are becoming uneasy about sharing their trips with others because of a few members that feel that they have to criticize others posts.

When our Forum Members no longer feel comfortable about posting a fishing trip to a well known river or lake, it will be time to shut the Forum down altogether.

I know that there are some places can't handle the extra pressure that posting about it brings.
If you want to keep the viewing audience down, then post these trips in the Confidential Fishing Forum, where only Forum members in good standing can view.

Take the time to re-read the forum rules about posting.
Let's remember why we have this forum in the first place.
It is to share hunting and fishing information with each other.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Grandpa D...we haven't fished for well over a month now...but never fear we'll post up reports once we find some safe ice...as far as others who have fished and don't want to post...that's there choice...no skin off my nose if they choose not to post for whatever reason...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I havent fished since around mid-Sept. Plan to hit the hard deck post Christmas. I check the forum every day though.


-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It has been a while for me too. I didn't really have more than one or two good days all summer anywho. And I tried to share what I DID know wherever possible. It always seems to get slow this time of year. Its a tweener time. Not much open water, but not much safe ice. I suspect you'll see quite a few more reports in the next few weeks.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Work, sick, work, back ache, crappy weather! I hate this time of year, why cant it be fall year round.

One a side/private note....If I had a job like clayton then I would fish more!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree!!!! I've noticed the same thing.  The only thing I can offer is it's time for either hard water or moving water ( which probably would be under fly fishing?) but even then there has been a drop off. I'd like to know myself. :? I certainly would post myself but I've been kind of grounded because of Sparky's injuries. Just don't have the desire.     I promise though, I'll post when i do get out and if it's worth posting. Right now all my "holes" are frozen over or, I just hate to go w/o 
P.S. I ain't a hard water guy. :!: 
Sparky.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I think why there hasnt been many posts, is that its that time of the year we all are waiting for the ice to come on. Its a time of the year Im in between putting the boat away and awaiting the ice to come on. I think the posts will return, with the freezing of the lakes. Like others, I read the posts daily and spread the word of the site to other outdoorsmen.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I really dont fish anymore. I think I have been twice in the last 3 years. Im hoping this ice season I can get out a little more. Ill be sure to post a thread which will be dedicated to you Grandpa D.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I fish. Check out my report, "Weber River 12/04/2010"


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fished Mantua yesterday. Caught 6 trout and the ice was 3".


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Fished Mantua yesterday. Caught 6 trout and the ice was 3".


I would love to get my grand kids up to Mantua but I need at least 6" of solid ice before their parents will let them go with me. I don't blame them for that.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to "beat my chest" and say "I told ya" just to satisfy my own "old man" ego. I brought this up some time ago, lack of posting, with all sort of excuses. Wasn't convinced. Come on folks, lets support the basically only fair, un garbaged forum avail. :!: :!: :!: Glad to see a Moderator and a great guy join in. 
This needs to change folks, there ain't any to equal it.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe a lot of people turn their attention to hunting this time of year. I think the reduction in posting coinsides within the same time period as the mutiple hunting venues. I don't really post a lot but will try to going forward. It's been a month since I last wetted a line.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Fished the Weber 2 days ago and didnt want to report the 4 inch brown I caught.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Crow said:


> I believe a lot of people turn their attention to hunting this time of year. I think the reduction in posting coinsides within the same time period as the mutiple hunting venues. I don't really post a lot but will try to going forward. It's been a month since I last wetted a line.


Also all the stuff related to recent events with hunting has taken our focus to another part of the forum, quite the hot topics! Once the hard deck thickens I am sure there will be plenty of reports.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

ping89w said:


> Fished the Weber 2 days ago and didnt want to report the 4 inch brown I caught.


Where are on the Weber were you at? I fished there yesterday and did good, check out my report, "Weber River 12/04/2010". Hopefully this can help you out next time, There were some good suggestions mentioned by others.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fished only a couple of hours yesterday, right below the Olmstead on the Lower Provo. Nada. Went up to Deer Creek and wasted an hour. Nada.

Wallsburg Creek gave me one small fish and that's it.

Go Bears.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Crow said:


> I believe a lot of people turn their attention to hunting this time of year. I think the reduction in posting coinsides within the same time period as the mutiple hunting venues. I don't really post a lot but will try to going forward. It's been a month since I last wetted a line.


I haven't fished for two months due to Hunting, but I always post when I do.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I have only gone twice this year and I don't think I will be able to get out for a while. I haven't even asked to get in to the confidential fishing reports section yet(because I don't do any confidential fishing). One of the times this year was a trip to Flaming Gorge, well worth the drive from St. George to fish it.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

I am dying to get out there. Just need some extra time. Wife doesn't want me fishing alone on the ice until it thickens up a little more... so just ave to bide my time. Will gladly post once I get out though.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been hunting alot too, and watching football. But on the other hand everytime I want to take my boat out on the weekend it's 30 mph winds, it seems to me that there is a direct correlation between time off from work and high winds.(I only know of one good place to fish in the wind, from shore, thats only productive in early summer jus tbefore the bugs come out).


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had a perfect storm of circumstances that have taken me away from fishing for a while...hunting seasons (DH deer and elk), pregnant wife has forced me to limit my time out, and 2 key fishing partners are out of state or have a serious injury.

Just wanted to chime in that I haven't shared in a while because I haven't had the pleasure in a while. I still have the passion and plan to contribute once I can make it out again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a torn up hip and am broke... hence, no hunting or fishing for this guy. I did go out west and fished some open water.... caught about 13 bass (biggest probably 14 inches) on frog pattern topwater lures. One of the ponds I normally fish was completely covered in green goo.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77,
You and Sparky make a pair.  What happened to your hip? Good on ya for the bass. Is that area coming back a bit? Did you check out your "rework" ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Riverrat77,
> You and Sparky make a pair.  What happened to your hip? Good on a for the bass. Is that area coming back a bit? Did you check out your "rework" ?


Hip bone too big for the cartilage socket so its tearing the cartilage when I am running or hiking a lot on it (softball, jumpshooting, archery hunting). Probably going to have to have it scoped to remove some of the bone mass for a better fit, bone in socket. Going in to the ortho specialist tomorrow morning to have him check out the MRI. :? Frustrating to say the least.

On the area you're talking about, they were hugging the edges of the pond on the undercuts but yeah, they seemed to be decent size anyway. Didn't fish the ditch so I don't know what kind of population is still there although there are some very fishy looking areas. The improvements I made are still there, but the outflow is just a mud flat, couldn't see that much of the water was doing more than spreading out into a pretty large muddy puddle instead of going where I intended. Open water for the most part, although I haven't been out in about a month I guess.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I've got a torn up hip and am broke... hence, no hunting or fishing for this guy. I did go out west and fished some open water.... caught about 13 bass (biggest probably 14 inches) on frog pattern topwater lures. One of the ponds I normally fish was completely covered in green goo.


oh no! sorry to hear your broken man! Been in a similar situation before and it's rough...you know I'd happily carry your a$$ to the water any day you want...when you do, let me know.

Oh, and to not entirely hijack this thread..



Grandpa D said:


> I have seen a perplexing situation going on here for several months.
> There are less and less of our members posting their fishing trips.
> 
> I'm quite sure this is happening because people are becoming uneasy about sharing their trips with others because of a few members that feel that they have to criticize others posts.
> ...


I don't think I've ever posted a trip report, its not because I don't fish, but more so, I personally don't care for the style of the reporting on this forum. Overall, I like the forum, but this particular topic is a touchy one for me.

In my opinion (please note) - if folks need all the info to go to all the spots, what's the use, where is the fishing? It's not a catching forum. I do like tactics, thoughts, trip reports, exciting moments about the trip, food shots, random images, overall stoke of the day... rather than the exact location and specific times. Earning it is not always a bad thing in my book and helping each other out on an individual basis is a good thing, posting for all the world to see is like spilling your own glass of milk.

Good thoughts all... thanks for posting this Gramps


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Bryan.... I really appreciate that offer, although I'm too proud to ever even wish that on anyone anyway. I agree that there is much more to a fishing report than where and when. There is a lot more to sharing your experience than telling people exactly where you were. I think LOAH's reports are probably my favorite to read on here because they exemplify exactly what you're talking about.

For the record, here's a pretty nice bass I caught sometime in November, don't really exactly remember when but catching bass on topwater in November is hard to beat, even if they aren't huge.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish man. Mind telling us all where that puppy was caught along with a map to the location? Im sure there are about 50 other guys on this forum that would like to give that place a visit. :lol: :mrgreen:

I also woudlnt mind the location of leakys cast and blast locations. Mine are starting to freeze up!!!!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 
Hey bud, you should post up "in dedication to Grandpa D's post for more posts" like I did. You don't' have to give up the location, just somewhere out West. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good luck on the ortho guy. Still think you and Sparky would be a good pair. :lol:


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

STEVO said:


> Nice fish man. Mind telling us all where that puppy was caught along with a map to the location? Im sure there are about 50 other guys on this forum that would like to give that place a visit. :lol: :mrgreen:
> 
> I also woudlnt mind the location of leakys cast and blast locations. Mine are starting to freeze up!!!!!


I am surprised that someone would post pics like that and not divulge vital details like exact location, conditions and tactics. Its just shocking.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

scientificangler said:


> I am surprised that someone would post pics like that and not divulge vital details like exact location, conditions and tactics. Its just shocking.


I think I gave almost all of that... it was out west and there are actually several fishable locations at this point in time so one is not any better than the others, it was colder than a well diggers bottom, that was one of the largest fish of the day at around 14 inches and I caught them with a slow retrieve of a top water Chug Bug in the new Frog pattern. I didn't fish long... maybe an hour I guess. Water was crystal clear and I could see the bass swim up and tag the lure when I let it sit and gave it a real small twitch. All fish were released to be caught by somebody else. The tactics aren't real difficult by any stretch of the imagination and the fish aren't huge so I'd imagine its not something most folks would be interested in, especially if you're not a "switch hitter". As far as I know, Leaky is a member of a pretty exclusive club but I've never been there so he'll have to dish the info on that if he chooses.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> scientificangler said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised that someone would post pics like that and not divulge vital details like exact location, conditions and tactics. Its just shocking.
> ...


Almost. I don't care if you give the exact location or not. But it appears you have determined that for this picture a specific location name (or map as Stevo requested) is not appropriate.

Some people on this forum would probably label your "report" incomplete (at best) and selfish (at worst), others might label you a hotspotter for sharing. I am happy with whatever report with which the original poster is comfortable and hope that other posters respect the wishes of those who post the original reports.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well. Ive posted 2 nothing trips now on the fly fishing forum for you. Doesn't seem to have helped.  I guess I'll keep on "keeping on". Do I get an award for bravery for helping or something? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Well. Ive posted 2 nothing trips now on the fly fishing forum for you. Doesn't seem to have helped.  I guess I'll keep on "keeping on". Do I get an award for bravery for helping or something? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yup.
You get the Forum Badge for Courage! --\O 
Thanks for the posts and keep them coming.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks bud.  I'm going to keep on fishing as long as I physically can and have the $. Will post until I leave this world.     This is one of the few things we can do for healthy self satisfaction w/o spending a lot of $, and it's so much better than most!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I have never been a big fan of posting reports on this site. As a matter of fact i dont think I have ever posted one. I dont come on here for fishing reports, I would rather find out for myself. With the amount of public water shrinking greatly I have a hard time giving up the spots I fish. Though there is still lots of public water if you are willing to look for it, its getting a little crowded. Not to say I have a problem with people posting reports, to each his own. I have posted hatch charts but I dont think those are too hard to find anyway. I love flyfishing and I love teaching people to flyfish just as much. I get a great sense of satisfaction and pride from both equally. I think this is a great site with great people and I love to come on here and talk to all of you about fishing. As for me, I haven't been getting out much and I too am full of excuses. All legit to me. Therefore I haven't posted much lately but I too will post more when things pick up.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

trout bum ,
Good on ya, looking forward to sharing your enjoyment with the sport and maybe learning a bit. if we're lucky. There's a lot of learning the sport w/o giving up the exact location, etc. to a particular rpt and just plain enjoyment of the post. Besides, the pm method should solve many, if not all the complainers about individual posts.  
This has nothing to do with this post, at least I hope not, it's just a comment/vent on some of the reports I've read over the last several months on several of the forums whining about lack of details and flaming folks that, in my opinion, for what it's worth, is way out of line. Just take the report at face value and thank the poster for his post. After all, isn't this forum about fishing/hunting?? Why flame someone because you didn't get what you wanted out of it? Get out there and do a little work on your own and quit complaining because someone didn't give ya a short cut to what you personally want. Just me 2 cents.  Now, with this venting, I'll probably make friends and enemies, but you know what? That's all good and so be it.  Yep I should have posted this as a separate topic, but there ya go.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky, you posted it in the correct place.
This is why I started the topic in the first place.
Why have a fishing forum, if nobody posts about their fishing trips?
Besides the reports, I love to help others with tackle tips and even fishing strategies.
I know that there are many other forum members that share this perspective.

I agree with you that when someone makes a post about a fishing trip, it's up to that person, how much info they want to share.
I will no longer tolerate members flaming, bashing and arguing with other members over their posts.
I don't know why some people feel that they have to do this and it will not be allowed.

The Utah Wildlife Forum is here for members to enjoy and share their hunting, fishing and other outdoors activities.
This is our mission and our members will make it happen.

We have a great forum and it is only because of our members.
Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D.
Hey bud, you put it better then I did, totally agree. :!: :!: :!: :!: I'm much encouraged with your anti negative/flaming responses to posts. Good on ya.   Just don't understand some folks that think they have the inherent right to dictate how fishing/hunting posts should be made and what they shall contain. Pretty self centered, in my opinion, but then an old fart like me has strong opinions about ethics and courtesy and being thankful for what others offer on their own volition. Maybe I'm outdated.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Grandpa D.
> Hey bud, you put it better then I did, totally agree. :!: :!: :!: :!: I'm much encouraged with your anti negative/flaming responses to posts. Good on ya.   Just don't understand some folks that think they have the inherent right to dictate how fishing/hunting posts should be made and what they shall contain. Pretty self centered, in my opinion, but then an old fart like me has strong opinions about ethics and courtesy and being thankful for what others offer on their own volition. Maybe I'm outdated.


No your not outdated Leaky,you are spot on!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Haven't posted in sometime now due to my new hunting addiction. I went out and tested my skills ice fishing with no fish for me but 1 for the boy. Made my 1st true attempt at fly fishing last week. Now that my hunting is coming to a close I will be out on the Ice (water ect.) and start posting more. Thanks for all your efforts and keeping things alive Grandpa D. see you out and about and hopefully on the 15th of Jan.


----------

